# just traded for a Boss ME-50 multi effects unit



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HAd some play time today so I started playing with my Boss ME-50.
I downloaded the manual but its so easy to program I didn't even look at it yet.

So you have 10 banks with 3 savable settings on each. The 3 settings are triggered by the 3 stomp pedals.
Pick a bank 0-9 , hit a pedal 1-3 then edit till you get your sound ..then SAVE.

Going thru the edit functions.
Top left is the TONE MODIFY ...11 choices with no control knobs.
I actually really like the "acoustic" setting. its pretty nice.

COMPRESSOR works as it should.
Noise gate works as well. Gets rid of any hissing you may have in the settings.

REVERB has 4 versions and no individual settings. Just more or less on each one.

OVERDRIVE has way too many options for my taste,. Each choice has 4 knobs to fine tune.

MODULATION has the typical flanger, chorus, tremolo etc.

DELAY has a bunch of options but I tend to stick to the Standard DELAY and then fine tune the delay timing.

EXPRESSION pedal defaults as the VOLUME pedal but on each setting you can dedicate 6 other functions just by pressing down.

OK that's it ...its a fun unit to play with... most effects are pretty good and so far, I'm glad I traded for it.

TAke care
G.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice looking unit. Really like the simplicity and visual look with the control knobs.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I like the fact that it has knobs too. Some of the older multi effects and modellers can be had for really great deals second hand. Congrats.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool unit. Congratulations.

Great bang for the buck when you consider how much money it would cost to do the same using individual pedals. Convenience is a big factor too.

Sometimes I feel like I'm in the minority but I really dig Boss multi-effects units, currently using an ME-80.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the boss stuff too. 
I think the multi effects have come a long way.


----------



## drowse154 (Feb 9, 2016)

I acquired one of these back in August. I use it mainly for the modulations and really like it. This pedal does seem to have smaller sweet spots for chorus, phaser, and flanger, but to my ears, the sound quite nice and warm. The rotary sounds pretty nice, too. I love the univibe, but still tweaking with it to find the right settings for me. I rarely use the OD section. I have a T-Rex Yellow Drive and the Boss Distortion in front of the ME50. The delays are very usable, but I normally use a Behringer EM600 after the ME50. My chain works quite well going into an AC15.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2016)

I currently have one on loan from a friend who's trying to sell it to me.
Still mucking around with the settings. My only complaint is the 'lag' when 
switching from one patch to another. Or, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I used one for years. Great piece of kit. I did notice a lag when changing presets, but it didn't bother me since I used it in stompbox mode most of the time.
If I recall correctly, I used the Gov for OD, the delay had trails ( which I miss to this day) and there is a volume jump when turning on some of the modulations.
Would buy again!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have an ME-25, but haven't used it for a couple of years or so. Maybe I should dust it off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

mrfiftyfour said:


> .. I used it in stompbox mode most of the time.


I tried it this way yesterday.
I like it too!


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

This is more along the lines of what i need. Something basic with the knobs visually there. Bought a Line 6 Firehawk FX and just too many options for my needs. I will be looking to simplify (Firehawk is for sale). If anyone wants to trade an ME-50, 70 or 80 or a Fly Rig/RK5 i would be open to that too


----------

